# Bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt



## Slushy (23. Juni 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin etwas verzweifelt und brauche mal bitte eueren Rat:

Ich habe bei Ebay meinen PC als einzelne Komponenten verkauft, also Mainboard, Prozessor und RAM. Alle Teile haben ohne Probleme funktioniert.

Hier geht es mir um das Mainboard, ein ASUS P8P67 Deluxe.

Die Auktion wurde am 17.06. beendet und ich habe das Board sicher verpackt am Montag los geschickt. Am Mittwoch war das Paket beim Kaufer.

Am Mittwoch kam auch gleich die Nachricht, dass das Board defekt ist. 

Er habe das Mainboard eingebaut mit einem neuen i7 2700k und einer neuen Geforce GT710.

Der PC startet wohl und die Lüfter laufen, es kommt aber kein Piep und kein Bild.

Nun hat er die Hardware angeblich mit einem baugleichen PC seiner Frau getestet, wobei das Problem erhalten bleibt.

Er behaupet nun, ich habe ihm das Mainboard defekt geschickt und er will sein Geld zurück und hat einen Fall bei Ebay eröffnet.

Heute, schreibt er mir nun, er wollte das Board fast nicht ersteigern, da die angegebenen Versandkosten viel zu hoch waren. Er hat es aber Totzdem ersteigert.

Dazu kommt, dass er mir gerade schreibt, er habe sich das Mainboard noch einmal genauer angeschaut und festgestellt, das der Sockel wohl beschädigt ist, was natürlich mir beim Ausbau passiert sein soll.

Ich habe jetzt gefragt, warum er sich das Board erst nach 3 Tagen und mehreren umbaumaßnahmen genau anschaut und nicht direkt nach dem öffnen des Pakets.

Ebenfalls habe ich Bilder vom Angeblichen defekten Sockel verlangt. Bis jetzt gibt es noch keine Antwort.

Wenn ich ein Bild erhalte, würde ich mich freuen, wenn sich das hier mal jemand anschauen könnte. Ich habe ja Bilder von vor dem Versand, welche bei der Auktion eingestellt waren.

Im Endeffekt kommt es mir so vor, als hätte er da irgendwas beim Zusammenbau kaputt gemacht und versucht das mir in die Schuhe zu schieben.

Mein Problem ist, dass es übe rPaypal ging und das Geld nun schon bei mir geblockt ist.

Ich habe nun Angst, dass er das Geld einfach so zurück erhält.

Hatte schom mal jemand so einen Fall, wer muss nun was beweisen?

Muss ich beweisen dass ich das Board funktionsfähig los geschickt habe oder muss er beweisen, dass er es defekt erhalten hat.

Mich nervt einfach, dass schon so viel daran rumgebaut wurde und er danach mit einem angeblichen defekten Sockel ankommt.


vielen Dank schon einmal für eure Antworten


----------



## tdi-fan (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Hast du irgendwelche Screenshots bei Ebay reingestellt, zB von CPU-Z oder irgendwas, was zeigt, dass das Board funktioniert? Das mache ich immer und grundsätzlich, um mich abzusichern.

Aber ich glaube, der versucht dich zu verarschen, dass du ihm den Kaufpreis erlässt oder so für eine gute Bewertung. Ich  mein, bevor du das Board verpackt hattest, hattest du mit Sicherheit grob einmal drüber geschaut, oder?

Und die Versandkosten waren ihm ja vorher bewusst, also gibt es da nichts dran zu meckern.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*



Slushy schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass er mir gerade schreibt, er habe sich das Mainboard noch einmal genauer angeschaut und festgestellt, das der Sockel wohl beschädigt ist, was natürlich mir beim Ausbau passiert sein soll.


 Ich habe noch nie einen Federsockel beim Ausbauen beschädigt, beim Einbau schon.



Slushy schrieb:


> Ebenfalls habe ich Bilder vom Angeblichen defekten Sockel verlangt. Bis jetzt gibt es noch keine Antwort.


 Solange die nicht kommen, hältst Du die Finger still.

Und scharfe Fotos von der verwandten CPU-Unterseite sind ebenfalls nötig.
Da mußten ja beschädigte Kontaktflächen zu sehen sein.

Ansonsten hat das Board ja keinen hohen Wert, aber es ist selten.
Ein Rechtsstreit lohnt sich nicht, da Du ja keine Beweisfotos vom Sockel hast und der Wert zu wenig ist.
Da verdient der Anwalt das meiste.

Sollte der Käufer hartnäckig bleiben, verschmerze es als Lehrgeld und verpasse ihm die entsprechende Bewertung für sein Verhalten.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Ich hatte bei mir "das Glück", dass der Käufer mir geschrieben hat, dass er versucht hat die angeblich verbogenen Pins gerade zu biegen. Letztendlich hat ihm ein PC Händler dann bestätigt, dass das Board defekt wäre, worauf er sein Geld wieder haben wollte.
Auf Grund seiner Aussage, bin ich nicht darauf eingegangen und hab ihm gesagt, dass ich definitiv ein funktionierendes Board verkauft habe. Falls es defekt angekommen ist, hätte er direkt Fotos machen sollen. Da er das Board aber auch einige Tage zu Hause hatte, war es sein Lehrgeld...


----------



## Rolk (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Da kommen mir erst mal zwei Gedanken. War auf dem Mainboard überhaupt ein Bios aufgespielt das einen i7 2700K erkennen kann? Diese CPU erschien später als z.B. der i5 2500K oder i7 2600K und vielleicht fehlt einfach das entsprechend aktuelle Bios.

Wer verbaut denn heute einen *neuen* i7 2700K? Erscheint mir ziemlich unglaubwürdig...


----------



## LastManStanding (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Endweder der versucht dich zu verarschen, Bastellt und Testet und du hast den Schrott am Ende.
Oder der ist einfach nicht wissend genug um einen PC selber zusammenbauen zu können.

Ich weiß was ich Persöhnlich machen würde. Ich gehe damit Grundsätzlich vor Gericht wenn nötig. Egal, und wenn´s 5 mal so viel kostet einfach für mein EGO
Ich schreibe immer rein Die "?Sache?" ist *VOR* Gebotabgabe auf Volle/Angegebene Funktionfähigkeit hin zu Prüfen natürlich keine Garantie Umtausch blabla- Nicht Wort getreu^^ aber diese Sinhaftigkeit. Und ich biete jeden bei jeder Sache IMMER an und Halte das auch so, es zu testen/besichtigen.

Paypal mag an VERKÄUFERN nur eine sache ihr Geld. In solchen fällen zieht fast immer der Verkäufer den Kürzeren bei Paypal. Das nutze Ich nie wieder zum verkaufen.
Du solltest wenn möglich/ gefordert dich bei Paypal äusern. Aber auf halbgare Aussagen vom Käufer würde ich nicht reagieren. Schreib ihm höchstens, das der Prozessor eventuell gar nicht Unterstützt wird ohne Bios Update. Ich Glaube das steht hier Drüber auch iregndwo^^.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sollte der Käufer hartnäckig bleiben, verschmerze es als Lehrgeld und verpasse ihm die entsprechende Bewertung für sein Verhalten.


Als Verkäufer kannst du andere nicht negativ bewerten.
Kannst nur gut Bewerten, was anderes steht dir nicht zur Auswahl.


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Hast du ne Seriennummer vom Artikel evtl will er dir ein schon vorhandenes Defektes andrehen, hab ich auch schon mal erlebt.

@IICARUS 

Aber wenn man nicht unter der Gürtellinie Kommentiert kann er dort auch Sachen anfügen die nicht so toll waren an dem Deal. So zum Beispiel das Artikel angeblich defekt, Fall geöffnet. Oder so...


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Kann man versuchen, hatte ich auch mal versucht und Ebay lies meine Bewertung nicht durch gehen.
Irgendwie haben sie aus dem Text aus gemerkt das ich negativ bewertet hatte, konnte die Bewertung gar nicht absenden.


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Kann man versuchen, hatte ich auch mal versucht und Ebay lies meine Bewertung nicht durch gehen.
> Irgendwie haben sie aus dem Text aus gemerkt das ich negativ bewertet hatte, konnte die Bewertung gar nicht absenden.



Ja dann haben sie das iwann mal geändert, na ja ist eh furchtbar geworden auf Ebay.


----------



## Slushy (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Vielen Dank schon mal für die schnellen Antworten.

Screenshots von CPU-Z habe ich leider keine gemacht, nur Fotos vom Mainboard.

Eure Meinungen und Vermutungen decken sich ja mit meiner.

Auf die Frage nach Fotos vom Sockel habe ich bisher keine Antwort bekommen.

Habe ihm jetzt noch mal gesagt, dass eventuell der i7 das Problem ist, da vielleicht nicht unterstützt bzw erst nach Biosupdate.

Sicher ist es kein riesiger Wert, aber mir geht es da wie schon ein Vorredner meinte ums Prinzip. Ich möchte mich nicht verarschen lassen.

Läge der Fehler nachweislich bei mir würde ich sofort dafür geradestehen. Aber etwas bestellen, rumbasteln und dann ankommen, nein danke!


----------



## Slushy (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Hier sind mal MEINE Bilder, welche ich bei Ebay eingestellt hatte.

Also nach dem Ausbau, vor dem Versand.

Die Verpackung war übrigens nicht beschädigt, das hat er auch so bei Ebay angegeben.

Eventuell könnt ihr darauf etwas erkennen was kaputt ist, dann würde ich ihm das Geld sofort erstatten.

Wenn nichts zu erkennen ist, muss es beim Käufer passiert sein, wobei ich trotzdem gern seine Bilder sehen würde.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*



Slushy schrieb:


> Hier sind mal MEINE Bilder, welche ich bei Ebay eingestellt hatte..


Der Sockel sieht völlig O.K. aus auf die Schnelle.


----------



## Slushy (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Super, danke!

Auf den Wusch mir die Bilder von dem Defekt zu schicken reagiert er nicht.

Auf den Hinweis mit dem eventuell nicht unterstützten Prozessor erzählt er mir, er habe sich mitlerweile bei Ebay von einem anderen Verkäufer ein identisches Mainboard gekauft und damit funktioniert alles.

Desweiteren wird er meine Nachrichten von nun an ignorieren.

Ich finde duch sein Verhalten bestätigt er meinen Verdacht nur noch mehr.
Es wäre ein leichtes für ihn mir ein Foto zu schicken, darauf geht er aber nicht ein.

Das er von gestern auf heute ein anderes Mainboard bei Ebay gekauft hat und dieses schon eingebaut hat finde ich auch etwas komisch.

Mein größtes Problem bleibt damit aber, dass paypal das Geld einbehält bis die Sache geklärt ist.

Mit Ebay habe ich Telefoniert, wir haben jetzt 10 Tage Zeit uns zu einigen.
Danach kann ich wohl stellung nehmen und dann wird er aufgefordert, ein Gutachten, aus dem der Defekt hervorgeht an Ebay zu schicken.

Wobei das ja für ihn kein Problem sein sollte, wenn das Board wirklich kaputt ist.

Leider wird aus einem solchen Gutachten auch nicht hervorgehen, wann der Defekt entstand.

Also kann ich nur hoffen, dass da ein optischer Mangel zu erkennen sein wird, welchen ich mit den Ebay Bildern widerlegen kann.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Ganz ehrlich? Erstatte Anzeige wegen Betrugs gegen den Käufer und wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug gegen PayPal. Spätestens dann gibt´s die Bilder vom Sockel und man weiß mehr. Dazu gibt´s ne negative Bewertung vom Käufer. Das ist halt so. Das Board/Geld bekommst du mit Glück wieder - oder es ist dann Lehrgeld.
Aus genau diesem Grund verkaufe ich nichts mehr per ebay und auch nichts mehr per PayPal. Letzteres wird nur zum Einkaufen genutzt.


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*



Slushy schrieb:


> Super, danke!
> 
> Auf den Wusch mir die Bilder von dem Defekt zu schicken reagiert er nicht.
> 
> ...



Er müßte dir ja auch ne Rechnung zeigen können von dem anderen Board, auf der zu erkennen ist das es nach dem Ankauf von deinem erworben wurde. Sollte es von nem Privaten sein kann er Screenshots machen. Aber wahrscheinlich hat jemand der sowas macht eh Zweitaccounts für solche Dinge?! Vor 15 Jahren war Ebay noch geil.


----------



## Slushy (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Den Kauf von dem zweiten Board wird er mir wahrscheinlich auch nicht beweisen wollen/können wenn er mir nicht einmal die Bilder von dem Sockel schicken will.

Selbst wenn das so stimmt mit dem anderen Mainboard und nun alles funktioniert, ändert das nichts an dem Problem mit dem kaputten.

Wenn er mir bis morgen Abend die Bilder nicht geschickt hat werde ich wohl alle Nachrichten von ihm / an ihn ausdrucken und mal zur Polizei gehen.

Das wird wohl mein letzter Verkauf bei Ebay gewesen sein.


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Immer über Kleinanzeigen und immer Bar an der Tür oder wenn du kaufst abholen.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Hattest du von der Rückseite von der Seriennummer auch ein Bild gemacht? Denn er könnte ja ein defektes Board da haben und einfach mit deinem austauschen und behaupten das dein Board defekt ist. Dann schickt er dir das defekte zurück.


----------



## Slushy (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Fotos von der Rückseite habe ich leider nicht.

Ist die Seriennummer links auf dem gelben aufkleber?


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Die Seriennummer sollte der gelbe Aufkleber sein, ja. 
Und man sieht es in der Regel auch äußerst deutlich, wenn der schonmal gelöst wurde... Gerade bei so alten Boards, weil die dann nicht mehr vernünftig kleben. 

Für mich klingt das auch alles äußerst spanisch. Vorallem so ein teures/gutes Board und ein 2700K mit einer GT710? 
Dass er sich vor Bildern drückt, dir nicht mehr schreiben will (und damit ne Konfliktlösung einseitig unmöglich macht), was äußerst verdächtig klingt?

Von daher: Polizei und/oder Anwalt.


----------



## Evandure (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Hatte mal etwas ähnliches mit einem Laptop.
Gerät verschickt, laut Tracking angekommen, fast eine Woche später PP Fall und angeblich defekt.
Ging dann ewig hin und her, ich habe mich darauf eingelassen, dass er mir den Laptop zurückschickt und ich es mir ansehe.
Das Ding ging tatsächlich nicht mehr, jedoch habe ich auch gesehen dass die Seviceklappe geöffnet wurde. 
Darauf angesprochen kam von dem Typen nicht mehr viel. Nach einiger Zeit (ich glaube 3 Wochen) wurde der PP Fall automatisch geschlossen, weil nichts mehr passiert ist. Ich hatte also mein Geld und einen kaputten Laptop.
Dann habe ich den Laptop auseinander genommen und bemerkt, dass der Vollpfosten sogar das Mainboard ausgebaut hatte.  Er wollte, als ich das mit der Serviceklappe erwähnt habe, nur mal schauen ob der RAM auch drin ist.  Leute gibts...


----------



## Slushy (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Er will das Mainboard morgen in einem PC-Shop überprüfen lassen.

Vieleicht meldet er sich danach noch einmal bei mir. Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf die Bilder.

Wenn ich ihn tatsächlich wegen Betruges anzeigen würde, was kommt dann auf mich zu?
Muss ich mir einen Anwalt suchen?
Soll ich ihn vorher darauf hinweisen, dass ich ihn anzeigen werde wenn er mir nicht beweisen kann, dass der Defekt durch mich entstanden ist?
Da ich mich im Moment aufgrund seiner Wiedersprüche im Vorteil sehe, möchte ich nicht, das es als Drohung rüber kommt (wenn du nicht......dann mache ich).
Ich denke es ist besser, wenn ich so wenig wie möglich schreibe..

Kann mir jemand den groben Ablauf bei so etwas erklären?
So einen Ärger hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## Pisaopfer (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*



Slushy schrieb:


> Er will das Mainboard morgen in einem PC-Shop überprüfen lassen.
> 
> Vieleicht meldet er sich danach noch einmal bei mir. Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf die Bilder.
> 
> ...



Der Streitwert ist doch für ein Gerichtsverfahren zu gering. Oder irre ich mich da? Ausserdem sollte er dir dann Rechnungen zeigen können das er es wirklich hat überprüfen lassen, sowas läuft unter Service Wartung und kostet hier im Compi-Shop 39,-€. Für mich ergibt das alles keinen Sinn. Wäre es nicht einfacher er sendet es dir zu und du überprüfst es?
Wenn du dich im Vorteil siehst dann ab zum Anwalt und ihm mitteilen das nur noch über Anwalt kommuniziert wird. Er bekommt dann Post vom Anwalt und der Regelt alles. Aber günstig wird der Mist sicher nicht. Aber dazu können Andere hier sicher mehr beitragen.


----------



## Slushy (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Ich habe keine Komponten mehr zum Testen, habe Mainboard, Ram und CPU bei Ebay als Einzelteile verkauft.

Das mit den Kosten ist genau was ich wissen möchte. Brauche ich einen Anwalt, was kommt auf mich zu?

Nach Ablauf der 10 Tage wird Ebay ja laut einer Mitarbeiterin, mit der ich geprochen habe, ebenfalls ein Gutachten von ihm verlangen.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Anwalt ist teuer wenn du keine Rechtsschutzversicherung hast.
Würde ich daher einfach abwarten wie es aus geht. Zur Not als Lehrgeld verbuchen und das nächste Mal kein PayPal mehr zur Verfügung stellen.

Ein Schreiben vom Anwalt wird dich wahrscheinlich das dreifache kosten was du als Kaufpreis bekommen hast.
Anzeigen kannst du natürlich auch bei der Polizei, aber die werden dir auch empfehlen dir ein Anwalt zu nehmen.
Wie es dann genau ablaufen wird ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## homeboy93 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Wir drücken dir alle die Daumen Slushy!

Gebrauchte PC parts machen gaming für viele Leute erschwinglich, wenn Leute anfangen zu betrügen ist das für alle ********.


----------



## Slushy (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung.

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden und vielleicht kommt er ja doch noch zur Vernunft.


----------



## Slushy (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

So liebe Leute,

er hat mir gerade geschrieben, dass er das Mainboard heute in einer PC Werkstatt hatte und ihm bestätigt wurde, der Sockel sei kaputt und nicht mehr zu reparieren.

Sollte ich ein Gutachten davon wollen, kostet dieses 40 Euro.

Er behauptet nun, der Schaden sei dadurch entstanden, dass beim Verpacken oder Auspacken der Sockel beschädigt wurde, da keine Plastikabdeckung auf dem Sockel war.

Diese habe ich Tatsächlich nicht mehr gehabt, das Board allerdings wirklich penibel eingpackt in so eine "Schaumstofftasche" welche bei neuen Monitoren verwendet werden. Da kann sich also nichts verhakt haben.

Er hat also mir und Ebay bestätigt, dass alles super verpackt war, jetzt kommt wieder dass beim Ein/Auspacken etwas kaputt gegangen sein soll.....

Zum Glück hat er aber nun endlich Fotos mit Geschickt, die Seriennummer stimmt überein, am Sockel ist aber tatsächlich etwas zu erkennen. Dieser Schaden ist aber bei meinen Bildern nicht zu erkennen.


----------



## Slushy (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Wobei ich finde, wenn er wirklich so viel Ahnung hätte wie er schreibt bzw. schon so viel Erfahrung hätte, müsste man einen Solchen Defekt doch sofort nach dem Auspacken erkennen und reklamieren oder nicht?


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Dann warte mal auf Ebay ab, du hast ja deine Bilder wo dieser Defekt noch nicht da war.
Hat er sich wohl selbst den Sockel beschädigt.


----------



## doncamill (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Ich bezweifle auch sehr stark dass er wirklich bei einem Fachmann war. Der will dich mit Sicherheit nur verarschen. So einen Defekt sieht man schon beim Einbau!


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Man kauft gebrauchte Hardware die man nur von Fotos kennt, da schaut man so genau hin vor dem zusammenbasteln das dieser Defekt sicher schon nach dem Auspacken aufgefallen wäre.


----------



## Lotto (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Naja soviel steht fest: testen brauchst du den nicht. Man sieht den Schaden ja schon auf den Bildern. Ist logisch, dass das mit ein paar umgebogenen Pins nicht funktioniert.
Ne rote Bewertung wird er dir wahrscheinlich so oder so reindrücken.
Ansonsten steht es ja Aussage gegen Aussage. Ist halt die Frage ob der Gegner den Rechtsstreit sucht oder nicht. Und was dann passiert weiß hier sicherlich keiner. Wenn der Käufer dann noch nen Zeugen hevorzaubert...alles denkbar bei solchen Leuten.
Das unkomplizierteste ist wohl nachzugeben um sich Ärger und Sorgen zu ersparen, der Streitwert ist ja nun nicht so hoch. Ist natürlich nicht gerecht, aber so ist das nunmal im Rechtsstaat. Gibt genug Fälle im Straßenverkehr wo derjenige der pennt und nicht Auto fahren konnte nur ne 50% Schuld bekommt (Klassiker: Spiegel abgefahren, weil derjenige auf die Nachbarspur gedriftet ist, wg. Smartphone oder sonstiges, da ist immer 50%/50%, weil jeder behauptet er sei auf seiner Spur gewesen und keiner das Gegenteil beweisen kann).


----------



## Lotto (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Dann warte mal auf Ebay ab, du hast ja deine Bilder wo dieser Defekt noch nicht da war.
> Hat er sich wohl selbst den Sockel beschädigt.



Das beweist leider gar nichts. Du kannst ja selber den Sockel beschädigen, nachdem du die Bilder gemacht hast.


----------



## onlygaming (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*



Lotto schrieb:


> Gibt genug Fälle im Straßenverkehr wo derjenige der pennt und nicht Auto fahren konnte nur ne 50% Schuld bekommt (Klassiker: Spiegel abgefahren, weil derjenige auf die Nachbarspur gedriftet ist, wg. Smartphone oder sonstiges, da ist immer 50%/50%, weil jeder behauptet er sei auf seiner Spur gewesen und keiner das Gegenteil beweisen kann).



Sind dafür jetzt nicht Dashcams da? 
Meine hätte gehört das Gerichte da in gewissen Fällen anerkennen. 

Seine Aussage mit der Sockelabdeckung ist auch lustig, was soll denn während dem Transport da reingeflogen sein? 
Aber würde für das Board kein Geld in nen Anwalt investieren.

Muss man dann halt als Lehrgeld sehen :/


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Was machen denn die Rostflecken am Sockel?  (Da hat er vermutlich Recht, der iGameKudan) Auf Deinem Bildern war alles in Ordnung. Die neuen Bilder zeigen einen anderen Sockel, weil es Rost daran gibt.
Wenn man etwas gebraucht kauft und reklamieren will, dokumentiert man das Auspacken. Alles eine unschöne Aktion die nur Ärger macht. Die gesamten
Aussagen des Käufern sind dubios und anzweifelbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer mit so einem Sockel zum PC-Laden geht, hat keine Ahnung, was er macht. Auf mich wirkt es, als wenn der Sockel umgebaut wurde => Anzeige wegen Betrug


----------



## Slushy (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Noch bleibt mir ja Ebay, wenn der Fall eröffnet wird, muss er ja wohl laut Ebay-Mitarbeiterin ein Gutachten vorlegen.

Dann kann er sich überlegen ob ihm das bei einem 50 Euro Board die 40 Wert sind.

Trotzdem ärgert mich sowas maßlos, hab genug andere Sachen um die Ohren als mich mit solchen möchtegern PC-Bastlern rumzuärgern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

War das Paket versichert und kann man erinen Transportschaden daraus machen? Wie sah denn das Paket von außen aus, als es ankam.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

@interessierterUser: Das sind keine Rostflecken, sondern Spiegelungen vom Fotografen. 

Es ist jedenfalls schonmal das gleiche Board... 
Auch wenn ich es seitens des TE leicht fahrlässig finde den Sockel ungeschützt zu verpacken (notfalls hätte es auch ein Stück dicke Pappe oder Karton getan...), so frage ich mich doch, wie man den Sockel rein beim Auspacken so krass beschädigen kann. Oder wie das Board verpackt war, damit so ein krasser Versandschaden entstehen kann...

Ich denke, dass dem TE die mangelhafte Verpackung des Boards das Genick brechen wird. Der Sockel war nämlich ungeschützt und damit ein sehr hohes Defektrisiko beim Versand vorprogrammiert. Wenn das Versandunternehmen jemanden hat der von der Materie etwas Ahnung hat, hat sich der Versicherungsfall damit erledigt.


----------



## Slushy (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*

Das ist sein Text, den er Ebay angegeben hat.

Er bezeichnet das Paket selber als  "bestens verpackt"

Bezüglich der Sockelabdeckung schien es mir viel zu riskant da irgend etwas drauf zu legen oder einzuklemmen....

Das komplette Mainboard war in einer Schaumstofftüte, diese hat eine glatte Oberfläche und nichts hätte sich in Sockel verfangen können.

Ein herumrutschen im Karton war auch nicht möglch.


----------



## derschweizer (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: bei Ebay verkauftes Mainboard angeblich defekt*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auf mich wirkt es, als wenn der Sockel umgebaut wurde => Anzeige wegen Betrug[/QUOTE]
> 
> Ich stütze diese These.......
> 
> ...


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Juni 2018)

Das es Menschen gibt die sich sowas bei so geringem Streitwert antun?! Ich mein, n neues, mehrere Hundert Euro teures Motherboard gut wäre genau so Betrug is schon Klar aber für n gebrauchtes für n Fuffi? Wie bekloppt muss man denn sein. Ganz ehrlich, nimm das im Zweifel zurück auch wenn du dich im Recht siehst. Das bedeutet ja nicht das man dir auch Recht zuspricht und für n Fünfzig Euro Board so n Aufwand? Nein Danke ich hätte es zurückgenommen nur, wenn er den Sockel umgebaut hat funzt sein Board ja wieder. Is echt Hundescheisse was da abgeht...


Edit: Hast du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung? Dann wäre es ja egal.


----------



## Lotto (25. Juni 2018)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Das es Menschen gibt die sich sowas bei so geringem Streitwert antun?! Ich mein, n neues, mehrere Hundert Euro teures Motherboard gut wäre genau so Betrug is schon Klar aber für n gebrauchtes für n Fuffi? Wie bekloppt muss man denn sein. Ganz ehrlich, nimm das im Zweifel zurück auch wenn du dich im Recht siehst. Das bedeutet ja nicht das man dir auch Recht zuspricht und für n Fünfzig Euro Board so n Aufwand? Nein Danke ich hätte es zurückgenommen nur, wenn er den Sockel umgebaut hat funzt sein Board ja wieder. Is echt Hundescheisse was da abgeht...
> 
> 
> Edit: Hast du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung? Dann wäre es ja egal.



Es gibt Gestalten, von denen man glaubt es gäbe sie nur im Fernsehen (eine der Lebenserfahrungen die ich in 10 Monaten Wehrdienst machen durfte).


----------



## Bassey (26. Juni 2018)

Es kommt mir so vor, als wolle er dir sein, baugleiches Mainboard, welches Defekt ist andrehen. Deswegen immer die Seriennummer aufschreiben beim Verkaufen. 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Funmachine (26. Juni 2018)

Manche versuchen eben gerade durch den geringen Wert aber mit "Masse" an Geld zu kommen. Allein das es mit seinen Bildern so lange gedauert hat ist schon sehr auffällig und genau mit denen hat er sich nun verraten. Bei ebay geistern zu viele Spinner rum. Wie sehen denn sonst seine Bewertungen aus? 

Mein Mitbewohner war mal so clever und hatte ne GraKa ersteigert, der NULL Bewertungen hatte. Und siehe da es kam nie was an. Zum Glück hatte der Depp aber mehrere Artikel "versteigert" und somit die Gesamtsumme fürs Gericht relevant gemacht. Somit war dann mein Mitbewohner einer von 4-5 Klägern und hat auch Recht bekommen... gut.. das Geld natürlich noch nicht. 

Auch PayPal würde ich Dampf machen. In der Regel sollte das Geld nur so lange aufgehalten werden bis der Artikel da ist. Das ist er. Du bist eine Privatperson, kannst keine Garantie vergeben und hast Fotos wo der Schaden nicht ersichtlich ist und er hat keine Schäden an der Verpackung festgestellt. Und um außerhalb soviel Druck aufzubauen benötigt es einiges was man somit am Paket erkannt hätte. 

Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen!


----------



## bastian123f (26. Juni 2018)

Ich habe mal etwas ersteigert, was auch nicht ankam. 

Das läuft dann soweit so ab.

Ich bin zur Polizei und habe Anzeige erstattet wegen Betrug. Dann kannst du ab der Kenntinisnahme des Betruges (also Anzeige) bis 3 Monate danach einen Strafantrag stellen, sodass die Strafrechtlich verfolgt wird. Sonst passiert hier erstmal nichts bei kleinen Delikten. Das wird aber bei geringeren Summen meistens abgelehnt. Ich hatte 380 für eine Grafikkarte gezahlt, und mir wurde es nicht geraten, da sie schon ein älteres Modell war (GTX980 TI). 

Wenn das angenommen wird, dann Stellt die Staatsanwaltschaft den Gerichtsantrag.

Aber dadurch erhält man sein Geld nicht. Nebenbei muss man dann eine Anklage erheben auf Zurückzahlung. Das habe ich auch nicht gemacht, da ich keinen Rechtsschutz habe und das Geld vorerst anderweitig benötige. 

Ich bin kein Anwalt und kenne mich da nicht so viel aus. So habe ich es aber bis jetzt rausgefunden. Also Sry, wenn ein Fehler dabei ist.


----------



## Funmachine (26. Juni 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Aber dadurch erhält man sein Geld nicht. Nebenbei muss man dann eine Anklage erheben auf Zurückzahlung. Das habe ich auch nicht gemacht, da ich keinen Rechtsschutz habe und das Geld vorerst anderweitig benötige.
> 
> Ich bin kein Anwalt und kenne mich da nicht so viel aus. So habe ich es aber bis jetzt rausgefunden. Also Sry, wenn ein Fehler dabei ist.



Naja man erhält natürlich nicht sofort sein Geld. Es kann dauern oder bei noch mehr Pech geht der Angeklagte in Insolvenz oder ist zahlungsunfähig und an erster Stelle will das Gericht die Kosten von ihm, danach kommst du. Die Anwaltskosten muss man natürlich am Anfang vorschießen aber kann beim Gewinn des Zivilprozess dem "Verlierer" in Rechnung gestellt werden. 

Bei meinem Kumpel waren es zwar "nur" 330€ ca. aber mit den anderen Summen kam es auf fast 3000€ gesamt. Bis er aber seinen Anteil hat kann es lange lange dauern. Vor allem wenn viele andere Gläubiger vor dir in der Schlange sind.


----------



## onlygaming (26. Juni 2018)

Kann man denn so leicht den Sockel umbauen? Ist der nicht festgelötet oder so?
Wäre natürlich eine absolute Frechheit dir seinen kaputten Sockel anzudrehen, der Sockel sieht auf den Bildern auch sehr "abgenutzt" aus, ob das von 2-3 mal einbauen beim "Käufer" kommen kann?


----------



## tobse2056 (26. Juni 2018)

Würde aber auch sagen das da was am Sockel gemacht wurde,  an der Schraube unten Links wurde gedreht.

Vor dem Verkauf 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bilder des Käufers , Schraubenkopf hat ne andere Stellung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onlygaming (26. Juni 2018)

Erstens das, und dazu kommen die ganzen Schrammen am Sockel.


----------



## Slushy (26. Juni 2018)

Der Sockel sieht für mich aus als ob es der von meinem Board ist.

Aber die Schrauben stehen meiner Meinung nach trotzdem anders.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juni 2018)

Slushy schrieb:


> Aber die Schrauben stehen meiner Meinung nach trotzdem anders.


Das ist ziemlich eindeutig! Das war mir entgangen, guter Punkt, der die Vermutung stützt und den Betrug aufzeigt.
Trotzdem sind Fotos kein Beweis, denn rein theoretisch hättest auch Du Fotos gemacht haben  und denn den Sockel 
austauschen können. Aber zumindest für Dich sollte es eine eindeutige Antwort geben.


----------



## DARPA (26. Juni 2018)

Ware ist immer direkt nach Erhalt auf (Transport-)Schäden zu prüfen und eventuelle Mängel sind sofort mitzuteilen. 
Er hat das Board aber erst benutzt, also ne CPU eingesetzt und wieder rausgenommen, und erst dann den Defekt angezeigt. Da ist ja nicht auszuschliessen, dass er es selbst verschuldet hat.

So würde ich zumindest gegenüber eBay argumentieren. Plus die eventuellen Auffälligkeiten am Sockel, was die anderen schreiben. Ihm würde ich gar nicht mehr soviel Futter geben, schliesslich muss eBay entscheiden und dann halte lieber die Argumente und Informationen in deiner Hand.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (26. Juni 2018)

Ich würde die Füsse still halten, mich kein einziges mal aufregen. Rechtfertigungen bringens nicht, schon gar nicht vs. ebay. Offensichtlich tauscht ein Assi dein intaktes Board gegen ein Defektes. Gar nicht mehr reagieren. Du bist sprachlos... schweige souverän.

Der, der im Recht ist, ist sprachlos, vergiss das nicht.


----------



## LastManStanding (26. Juni 2018)

Slushy schrieb:


> Der Sockel sieht für mich aus als ob es der von meinem Board ist.
> 
> Aber die Schrauben stehen meiner Meinung nach trotzdem anders.



Also wenn diese beiden Bilder das Selbe Mainboard darstellen sollen, würde ich das auf den ZWEITEN blick, bestätigen. Wegen der Macke direkt über dem Sockel mittig zwischen den Schrauben auf dem PCB. das ist genau die Selbe. Das wird wohl dein Board sein aber es wurde daran herum gefummelt.
Die mache ist anders Fotografiert aber sieht sehr gleich aus, besonders wenn man das hellere Bild nacharbeitet in der Beleuchtung. Um die nachzustellen müsste er ziemlich Fingerfertig sein


----------



## Plasmadampfer (26. Juni 2018)

Bei ebay bescheisst der Verkäufer den Käufer 100 mal mehr als der Käufer den Verkäufer. Wegen Aufrüstung Board verkauft günstig . ich glaube dem verkäufer, er macht sonst keinen thread auf hier deswegen.

Füsse still halten, wer viel rummault kriegt am ende kein Recht !


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juni 2018)

Wobei mich schon wundert, wie man so einen Sockel einfach austauschen kann? Schließlich müssen auch die Kontakte wieder angelötet werden. 

Anzeige wegen Betrug würde ich trotzdem stellen (geht auch online), das kostet schließlich noch nichts. Dann ist der Fall zumindest erst mal bei der Polizei registriert.


----------



## Redrudi (27. Juni 2018)

PCGH und die Detektive....kennt einer die Sendung


----------



## DerSnake (27. Juni 2018)

Sry für Offtopic frage aber was bringt es ein Sockel auszubauen?


----------



## Lotto (27. Juni 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei mich schon wundert, wie man so einen Sockel einfach austauschen kann? Schließlich müssen auch die Kontakte wieder angelötet werden.
> 
> Anzeige wegen Betrug würde ich trotzdem stellen (geht auch online), das kostet schließlich noch nichts. Dann ist der Fall zumindest erst mal bei der Polizei registriert.



Ich vermute eher, dass da jemand seine "Custom-Kühlung" bzw. alten nicht für diesen Sockel geeigneten Kühler ausprobieren wollte und deswegen am Sockel geschraubt hat. Würde auch die Kratzer auf dem Board erklären wenn da stümperhaft gebastelt wurde.
Oder es ist ein DAU, der NULL-Ahnung hat und dachte er müsse die Schrauben aufdrehen um die CPU einzusetzen.
Wie auch immer, er versucht jetzt seinen verursachten Schaden auf jemand anders abzuwälzen.


----------



## Metaltyp (27. Juni 2018)

Zumal man die Pins auch mit einem sehr dünnen röhrchen und etwas Gefühl wieder gerade gebogen bekommt.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juni 2018)

Wobei die dabei auch ganz abbrechen könnten.


----------



## Metaltyp (27. Juni 2018)

Ich denke die Kontakte sind recht weich, daher verbiegen sie auch so leicht. Demzufolge brechen sie auch nicht so schnell ab, aber drauf anlegen sollte man es nicht .


----------



## Slushy (19. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute,

hatte in den letzten Tagen viel zu Tun, aber nun möchte ich euch noch mitteilen wie die Sache ausgegangen ist:

Nach der 10 Tage Frist hat er mich bei Ebay gemeldet und einen Fall eröffnet.
Ich habe dann bei Ebay zum dritten mal angerufen und wollte die Sache noch einmal erklären.
Nachdem ich der netten Frau alles erzählt habe, hat Sie mir erzählt, dass der Fall schon entschieden wurde......zu gunsten des Käufers!
Mein Geld wurde also durch Paypal dem Käufer zurück überwiesen.

Da war ich natürlich nicht so begeistert und etwas verwundert, warum der Fall so schnell entschieden wurde.
Mir wurde ja vorher von zwei Ebay-Mitarbeitern erklärt, dass ich nichts machen soll und danach der Käufer ein Gutachten einreichen muss.

Die dritte Mitarbeiterin sagte mir dann, dass genau das falsch war. 
Ich hatte innerhalb der 10 Tage Frist drei Möglichkeiten über Ebay:
1. Rückgabe akzeptieren
2. Teilrückzahlung anbieten
3. Kontakt mit dem Käufer aufnehem

Ich habe nichts getan, wie mir gesagt wurde, Kontakt mit dem Käufer hatte ich nur direkt über die "Nachricht an den Käufer" Funktion.

Ich hätte über 3. Kontakt mit dem Käufer aufnehmen müssen.
Dadurch hat das Ebay System den Fall automatisch zu gunsten des Käufers entschieden, weil es dachte ich habe einfach gar nichts getan.

Die Mitarbeiterin hat mir dann zugesichert, sich die Sache noch einmal genau anzusehen und zu überprüfen, ob es wahr ist, dass die ersten Beiden Mitarbeiter mich falsch beraten haben.
Als ich ihr dann sagte, dass ich bei beiden Gesprächen am Anfang gesagt habe, ich möchte nicht, dass das Gespräch aufgezeichnet wird sagte sie nur:

"Es sind ja Computer die das steuern, da kann auch mal ein Fehler passieren und vieleicht haben wir ja glück und die gepräche wurden trotzdem aufgezeichnet" +

Nun nach einigen Tagen wurde mir das Geld von Ebay komplett erstattet.
Es hat also der Käufer sein Geld zurück und ich habe den vollen Kaufpreis von Ebay erhalten.

Das Mainboard wurde mir vom Käufer zurück geschickt, die Versandkosten hat auch Ebay übernommen.

Für mich steht fest, nie wieder Ebay!
Am meisten ärgert mich nur noch, dass der Käufer sein Geld zurück hat.

Aber was solls.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was man mit so einem kaputte nMainboard noch anfangen kann?


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. Juli 2018)

Bastel dir da Schlüsselanhänger von und verkauf sie auf eBay ...


----------



## JonnyWho (19. Juli 2018)

häng es dir an die Wand vom Computerzimmer


----------



## commodore128d (22. Juli 2018)

Nutz es als Übung, es gerade zu biegen und wenns läuft, freu dich & Verkaufs. Vielleicht dann ohne ebay


----------



## LastManStanding (22. Juli 2018)

also bei einer alten AMD CPU(Duron, Athlon oder 3800+) habe ich mal jeden einzelnen Pin gerade gebogen (jemand ist halb drauf getreten) ich habe das Bild gerade nicht gefunden aber aus allen perspektiven konnte man super gerade raster erkennen weil keiner einen knick hatte sondern alle nur eben Krum waren. Also es geht mit liebe einem kleinen schraubendreher und viel geduld

Übriegend die CPU funktioniert bis Heute tadelos und liegt hier im Karton.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (24. Juli 2018)

wäre gerne an dem Namen interessiert =>  EBay : Liste gesperrter Käufer
Wenn Sie an bestimmte eBay-Mitglieder nicht verkaufen möchten, können  Sie diese zu Ihrer Liste gesperrter Käufer hinzufügen.
 Die Mitglieder  auf dieser Liste *können nicht für Ihre Artikel bieten*, solange Sie diese nicht von der Liste entfernen. Sie können bis zu 5000 Mitglieder sperren.

gerne auch per PN


----------

